# Question about Seagull Artist Series Cameo



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

Hopefully someone can help me. I am looking at a used Seagull Artist Series Cameo Guitar with flame maple. It is 5 years old. The owner believes it to be laminated maple sides and solid back because it is 5 years old. He said he thought the new ones were solid maple back and sides. Does anyone know if the 5 year old guitar is solid or laminate flame maple? It also come with a TRIC case which seems kinda cheap to me. Is that standard for this guitar? Thanks in advance. Tom


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I can't say for sure that a 5 year old one was solid or laminate - but I'd have to guess it's solid. Their artist series has always been their "top level" acoustic as far as I know.

They definately are big fans of TRIC cases - also have to believe it was standard issue with the guitar when new.

If you've got a serial number, you can send it to *[email protected]* and they should be able to tell you every particular you're after with the guitar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Appears to be solid



> - full sized single cutaway body, solid spruce top, solid flame maple back and sides, mahogany neck, 14/21-fret rosewood fingerboard with dove inlay, rosewood bridge, optional Element (22632), I-Beam Duet (21895, disc. 2008), or Quantum II (2009 only, 22649) electronics, standard Quantum II (2010-present, 033461) electronics, high gloss natural lacquer, case included, mfg. 2003-present.


----------



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I did get the serial number and I sent it off to Seagull. Hopefully I will hear something soon as he has posted it on Kijiji. I don't have the funds on me as my dog had to go in for an operation this morning. A minor surgery but I was not expecting it. He did say to contact him if things change and he is going to let me know if he gets any offers on it. So, wait and see I guess. Thanks again!, Tom


----------



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

Well it has been two days now and I have not heard back from Seagull. In any event, it is too late as the guitar was sold. I looked on the Seagull site and I think I may look for a used Artist Mosaic CW Folk Qll. Cedar top solid mahogany sides and back.


----------



## wpk1 (Sep 15, 2011)

There WAS a Mosaic for sale on Kijiji a couple of days ago($550) . I have a new Cameo, they have always been solid wood. The 3 peice back would be a bugger to do in a laminate. Both the Mosaic and the Cameo are fantastic guitars. This is my 5th seagull...........love em.

Pat


----------



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

wpk1 said:


> There WAS a Mosaic for sale on Kijiji a couple of days ago($550) . I have a new Cameo, they have always been solid wood. The 3 peice back would be a bugger to do in a laminate. Both the Mosaic and the Cameo are fantastic guitars. This is my 5th seagull...........love em.
> 
> Pat


Hi Pat,
Yes, I saw that guitar on Craigslist as well and I replied this morning but I was hoping for a CW. I also heard back from Seagull this morning and they asked for the serial number of the cameo. Apparently older ones were not solid but laminate. They need the serial number to see how old the guitar is and to find out if it is solid or laminate.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

I finally heard back from Seagull. Michel Belanger at Seagull indicated the guitar was a 2004 and that it had solid flame maple back and laminate sides.


----------



## wpk1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi 

2004 ,so must have to go back quite away for a laminate, I thought that model was always solid , learn somethin new everyday. Did the guy from Craigs list get back to you?

Pat


----------



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

wpk1 said:


> Hi
> 
> 2004 ,so must have to go back quite away for a laminate, I thought that model was always solid , learn somethin new everyday. Did the guy from Craigs list get back to you?
> 
> Pat


Hi Pat,
I asked Michel of Seagull more questions and his response was that 2005 was the transition year for solids and laminates and 2006 was the first full year of all solid wood Artist Series guitars.
I have not heard back from the ad on Craigslist. I have a feeling the guitar has been sold and he has not removed the ad there but the one on Kijiji has been gone for a few days at least. I will keep looking. Have a good one!


----------



## wpk1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi 

I was wondering why a Mosaic and not a Cameo, I've played both and personally I prefer the Cameo...........just a personal thing,.I think it sounds really really similar to the Martin D serise.

Pat


----------



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

wpk1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering why a Mosaic and not a Cameo, I've played both and personally I prefer the Cameo...........just a personal thing,.I think it sounds really really similar to the Martin D serise.
> 
> Pat


That is my dilema. The mosaic is cedar and mahogany and the cameo is spruce and maple. I was thinking after I lost out on the Cameo that maybe cedar and mahogany would be a warmer sound. Any thoughts?


----------



## wpk1 (Sep 15, 2011)

My 25th anniversary Seagull was spruce and mahogany, and it had a beautiful warm bright sound. The flame maple and spruce is on a different plane altogether.
To bad you couldn't find a dealer with both in stock so you could compare. I did play both and I really prefer the Cameo, it is a little more melow on the base and has a really nice even bright tone on the treble. It is a little more expensive than the Mosaic, but I think well worth it , and the 3 peice maple back IS beautiful.

Pat


----------



## 3whiterag (Dec 7, 2011)

wpk1 said:


> My 25th anniversary Seagull was spruce and mahogany, and it had a beautiful warm bright sound. The flame maple and spruce is on a different plane altogether.
> To bad you couldn't find a dealer with both in stock so you could compare. I did play both and I really prefer the Cameo, it is a little more melow on the base and has a really nice even bright tone on the treble. It is a little more expensive than the Mosaic, but I think well worth it , and the 3 peice maple back IS beautiful.
> 
> Pat


Now you have given me something to think about. I am going to see if I can find some to try out!
Thanks


----------



## wpk1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi 
Thats probably the best idea. If your going to spend anywhere between $700 to $1200 bucks you owe it to your self to try them. You may prefere the Mosaic. If your ever in Mississauga your more than welcome to try my Cameo. You could even stop in at The Guitar World at Dundas and Trafalgar rds, he has a great selection of Seagulls (905 257 3110). Give Paul a call and see what he has, tell em Pat sent ya lol.


----------



## John R. Frain (Jul 2, 2019)

3whiterag said:


> Hopefully someone can help me. I am looking at a used Seagull Artist Series Cameo Guitar with flame maple. It is 5 years old. The owner believes it to be laminated maple sides and solid back because it is 5 years old. He said he thought the new ones were solid maple back and sides. Does anyone know if the 5 year old guitar is solid or laminate flame maple? It also come with a TRIC case which seems kinda cheap to me. Is that standard for this guitar? Thanks in advance. Tom


I know this is late but ALL the Seagull artist series are solid wood.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

John R. Frain said:


> I know this is late but ALL the Seagull artist series are solid wood.



Late??? The original post was made _seven years ago_!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

lol. Nice bump! Well done.


----------

